# Female Strawberry Peacock



## BLUE RAM (Oct 4, 2005)

I have a beautiful strawberry (hybrid) peacock that is brightly coloured up and in good shape. It was sold to me definitely as a male. However over the past 10 days this fish has stopped eating and definitely has a "pelican" shape to its lower jaw as if it is holding. There are male peacocks in the tank. I'm wondering if there is any chance this is a female?? Do the females of this strain have any colour?


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

It sounds to me like you have a female. Unfortunately strawberry peaocks are hybrids themselves, and there are so many different varieties of them, I cannot tell you exactly what a female should look like. But from the female I used to have, she was a light pink color. Here is a picture of her


----------



## BLUE RAM (Oct 4, 2005)

Update - well it is a female. I was getting ready to go on vacation and thought for sure this fish would be dead when I returned. The morning I was leaving the fish looked completely different - better colour, the "pelican" mouth was gone and it started eating. I'm relieved that the fish is better but now I have to give it up since it is the only female in a male show tank. This fish has great colour for a female. I guess it fooled everyone in thinking it was a male!


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

So do you have fry to get rid of too  ?


----------

